# موسوعة ملتقى المهندسين العرب الهندسيه لبنود الأعمال مربوطه بالأسعار



## محمود حازم عياد (2 يوليو 2008)

أعزائى وزملائى

منذ فتره طويله طالب معظم الزملاء وأنا واحد منهم بأن يكون هناك موسوعه هندسيه خاصه بملتقى المهندسين العرب تكون مرجعا" لجميع التخصصات الهندسيه للمساعده فى عمل دراسات الجدوى والبرامج الزمنيه وكل ما يتعلق بالنواحى الماليه لأى مشروع ولعدم الأطاله أبين الآتى:-
1- تم أرفاق نسخه من ملفى السابق طرحه فى الملتقى لتحليل بنود الأعمال مربوط بالأسعار
وقمت بتفريغ عدد 2 نموذج للأعمال الكهربائيه والأعمال الصحيه ويستطيع أى زميل فى أى تخصص أخذ نسخه وتعديل العنوان فقط ليناسب تخصصه 0
2- يقوم المشارك حسب تخصصه بعمل كشف ببنود الأعمال التى يقوم بتنفيذها 
3- يقوم المشارك بتكسير البنود ( تحليل البنود ) الى مكوناتها الرئيسيه سواء مواد عماله وكل ما يتعلق بهذا البند كما هو موضح فى الملف المرفق
4- يقوم المشارك بوضع نوعية الخامات المستخدمه وسعر الوحده من هذه الخامات 
5- يقوم المشارك بربط تحليل البند الذى قام بعمله بأسعار الخامات كما فى المثال المرفق 
6- يلاحظ هنا أن الأسعار لن تشكل عائق لأى مشارك لأنه سيتعامل بأسعار المكان الموجود فيه ولكن العامل المهم فى هذه الموسوعه هو تكسير البنود الى مكوناتها 
7- بعد قيام المشارك بعمل هذا الملف يتم طرحه فى الملتقى وأنا بدورى أقوم بأخذ هذا الملف ووضعه فى الملف الرئيسى فى الملتقى حتى يكتمل العمل 
يجب أن نلاحظ أن الموضوع تعاون جماعى ولن ينسب إلى أى شخص بصوره منفصله أو يمكن بعد تبويب الموسوعه جعل الصفحه الأخيره لأسماء المشاركين 
يمكننا فى حالة نجاح هذا العمل أستكماله وارفاق المواصفات الفنيه لبنود الأعمال وطرق الأستلام
أرجو أن نجد تعاون صادق لأنجاز هذه المهمه
والله ولى التوفيق

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded1/86075/1214997247.zip


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (2 يوليو 2008)

عذرا" نسيت أن أخص بالذكر أخى mt301 لأنه من المشاركين الذين كان لله ثم لهم الفضل فى أعادة طرح هذه الفكره لترى النور فله منى الشكر الجزيل وأعتذر عن عدم ذكر أسمه فى مشاركتى وأطلب منه التعاون فى تنفيذ الفكره التى طرحها لترى النور


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (3 يوليو 2008)

*أين المشاركين المتحمسين*

أخوانى ماذا حدث لم يكلف أى زميل نفسه بالبدء فى المشاركه أين الحماس هذا الموضوع لا يمكن أن يتم بمجهود شخصى نريد عمل جماعى أرجوكم التخلى عن ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
دعونا نتعاون بصدق نحن متهمون كعرب أننا جبلنا على أن نكون تابعين سواء لثقافات أو أسلوب حياه معتقدين أن هذا هو الأسلوب الأمثل ولا نريد أن نعود بالتاريخ إلى رسولنا الكريم وصاحبته الذين دانت لهم الدنيا --- حتى المجتمع الغربى يسرق مبادئنا التى أرساها ديننا الحنيف ونحن للأسف نتخلى عنها ونتبع أسوء مثل عندهم ( لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله )


----------



## وحيدعلى (3 يوليو 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## virtualknight (7 يوليو 2008)

حفظك الله وشكرا على هذا المجهود السخي من قبلك ومن قبل كل من اشترك ولو بحرف في هذا العمل الكبير.


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (17 يوليو 2008)

*أين المشاركين فى إنجاز الموسوعه*






أخوانى الأعزاء
تحياتى لكم جميعا" وأنقل لكم إستيائى وإحساسى الرهيب بالأحباط فحتى الآن لم أجد مشارك واحد فكر فى المساعده فى إنجاز هذا العمل الهام لنا جميعا" فلم أتلقى سوى رسائل شكر أعتقد أنها لا تسمن و لا تغنى من جوع أين عباقرة الملتقى نريد أن ننهض بهذا الملتقى 
وملاحظتى خلال المده السابقه أن المواضيع تتكرر للأسف ويمكن أن تجد كتاب تم طرحه عدة مرات من زملاء مختلفين ستمر الأيام ونجد أن المواضيع فقدت بريقها للتكرار 
أرجوكم التعاون ولنبدء بإقتراحات ومحاولات لتنسيق الملف وأسلوب البحث فيه وبعدها نضيف الماده العلميه معظمنا للأسف ينتظر أن يأخذ المعلومه دون أن يسهم فى طرح موضوع أو إجابة تساءل لزميل ويعلم الله أننى مشغول فى عملى كثيرا" وعدد كبير منا يشغله العمل ولكن إذا كان هناك تعاون ستهون المسأله لإنه مجرد إضافتك ولو بند فى الموسوعه ستقلل العبء عن زميل آخر لك وسنجد فى النهايه عمل نفخر به فى الملتقى 
أرجو من زملائى القائمين على الملتقى وضع هذه المشاركه فى مكان ظاهر حتى تستمر فعاله للمساعده فى إتمام المشروع 
أعتذر عن الإطاله وأتمنى التوفيق للجميع​


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (17 يوليو 2008)

اخونا الفاضل م محمود حازم عياد

اجدني في غاية الحزن 
لان اخونا وزميلنا واستاذنا المعطاء
يصيبه الاسى والاحباط 

واصدقك القول بانني قد اصبت بشيء من هذا من قبل
حين لاحظت " وقد اكون مخطئا "
بان الكثيرين من الزملاء لا يشاركون باي اضافة 
في موضوعات تحتاج منهم الكثير والكثير

وحينها قلت لنفسي
تحولنا جميعا الى اللااضافة الى ثقافة لا تبني 
وهي ثقافة " التحصيل والشكر "
وفهم الكثيرون بان ماعليهم هو فقط شكر من يضيف

وفي حقيقة الامر
ان الاوطان لا يبنيها بضع بناؤن 
بل
يجب تضافر الجهود للوصول الى التقدم والتطور
دون ان نقلل من اي اضافة
فاي اضافة يكفيها انها اضافة

لكن
الحظ احجام الكثيرين عن المشاركة المضيفة
فقط الاغلب منا هم من يحصلون ثم يشكرون

اخوتي الاعزاء الزملاء
نحن بهذا الملتقى الحبيب
نعمل من اجلنا جميعا

ليس بيننا بعينه من يجب عليه ان يضيف 
بل
الجميع يجب عليه ان يضيف للجميع
وبدون ذلك فلن نحقق طفرة او خطوة
في سبيل التقدم للامام

تلك الموسوعة التي اقترحها الزملاء 
هي لنا جميعا
ولن تخرج الا اذا اضاف فيها الكل
ولو بجزء بسيط لا نقلل من اهمية اي اضافة ولو لبند واحد يعمل فيه الزميل

ارجو واتمنى ان نصل الى عمل جماعي كفريق عمل متكامل
حتى لو كنا على البعد

والمطلوب
كل منا ينسخ الملف الذي قام باعداده استاذنا م محمود عياد
ويضيف اليه اي بند يكون يعمل فيه بمواقعه ومشروعاته
ويقوم بعمل التحليل الفني للبند واسعاره
ثم يطرحه بموضوعنا هذا كمرفق

ونرجو ان تكون الاضافة باللون الاحمر 
حتى يسهل على م محمود عياد الامر
والذي سيقوم مشكورا بتجميع تلك البنود من المرفقات المختلفة من مشاركاتنا
واضافتها الى النسخة الاصلية التي لديه
والتي سيعيد ارفاقها كلما تجددت وتغيرت باضافاتنا اليها

اشكركم جميعا

وارجو ان نهتم بالتواصل في تقديم الاضافات 
وليس فقط التحصيل والشكر

فثقافة التحصيل والشكر
لن تؤدي بنا الا الى السير في نقطة الوقوف

دمتم جميعا بكل خير
​


----------



## mohajir (17 يوليو 2008)

*سلمات أستاذنا العزيز محمود
ارجوا ان لا تحبط وانشا الله مع اعطا بعض الوقت للاخوة الاعضاء ترى الخير منا و منهم انشا الله. مع تكرار اسفي لاحباطك لاني اعتقد انك أخر من نتمنى له ذلك.*


----------



## eng_houssam (18 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم
اتمنى من كل قلبي ان تكتمل هذه الموسوعة ولا تصاب بالاحباط أخي محمود ولكنني للأسف لا استطيع ان افيد بشيء لأنني مازلت على مقاعد الدراسة ولا املك ارقام وحقائق استطيع الافادة بها


----------



## عمر الفاروق (23 يوليو 2008)

محمود حازم عياد قال:


> عذرا" نسيت أن أخص بالذكر أخى Mt301 لأنه من المشاركين الذين كان لله ثم لهم الفضل فى أعادة طرح هذه الفكره لترى النور فله منى الشكر الجزيل وأعتذر عن عدم ذكر أسمه فى مشاركتى وأطلب منه التعاون فى تنفيذ الفكره التى طرحها لترى النور



استاذي الفاضل ..انت من اصحاب العزم وجدير بك الا تيأس ..فأهلا بالمهمة الصعبة وأهلا بكل المهندسين لتحقيق الحلم---شكرا علي التنويه وانت صاحب الفضل والمجهود الأعظم.
مهندس محمد الطبلاوي


----------



## 3zobe (24 يوليو 2008)

اخي محمود 
السلام عليكم 
ارى انه من المطلوب اولاً انك تشرح بوضوح ماهو المطلوب بالضبط و ماهي رؤيتك لهذه الموسوعه وتفاصيل ادق للملفات والمعلومات المطلوبه 
وعلى هذا الاساس يمكن ان يتطوع عدد من الاعضاء وخلال فترة معينة لعمل المطلوب كل حسب تخصصه
و انا مستعد للمساعده فيما اقدر عليه 
وشكراً


----------



## body55 (25 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله الف خيرةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (27 يوليو 2008)

أخى 3zobe
الموضوع مشروح فى بداية المشاركه أرجو أن تقوم بفتح الملفات المرفقه وأنت تقرأ المطلوب وبعدها أنا تحت أمرك فى أى سؤال إذا لم يكن الأمر واضح بعد ذلك أو لو كان واضح نتناقش فى أسلوب التنفيذ وما هى إقتراحاتك لعلنا نصل الى ما نريد فى أحسن صوره
مع قبول تحياتى


----------



## Ayman (28 يوليو 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا ..مستعد ان شاء الله هشارك معك في اتمام هذا العمل..


----------



## Ayman (28 يوليو 2008)

انتظرونا قريبااااااااااااا في حال توفر بضع وقت


----------



## عمر الفاروق (2 سبتمبر 2008)

استاذنا المهندس محمود .
......أمر بفترة صعبة نتيجة نقل السكن من مدينة لاخري فعذرا علي عدم المشاركة حتي الان ...وفي اقرب فرصة ساواصل ما حلمت باكماله في المنتدي الا وهو خروج الموسوعة ...شكرا..
م. محمد الطبلاوي


----------



## body55 (30 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله بك وجزاك خيرا وجعل ما تقدمه في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## المهندس خلدون (15 نوفمبر 2009)

:3:*



مع الأسف يا مهندس [size="[color="purple"]5"]محمود أنا أعمل بحث ماجستير يتضمن قاعدة بيانات لبنود الأعمال الإنشائية و قد جمعت عدداً من البيانات و لكنها لا تناسب موسوعتك المقترحة لأنني في بلدي لا نستخدم كثيراً من المواد التي ذكرتها في الموسوعة و حتى بعض الأعمال غير مستخدمة لدينا فلا أستطيع إرفاق بيانات لموسوعتك و لكن أعد كل من في الملتق ىأنه بعد مدافعتي في رسالة الماجستير أي بعد ستة أشهر سأطرح قاعدة البيانات التي قمت بتصميمها لتكون في متناول يد أعضاء المنتدى لتعم الفائدة على الجميع و شكراً لكم .

أنقر للتوسيع...

*[/co
lor][/size]


----------



## kelo (17 نوفمبر 2009)

مجهود رائع


----------



## عمر الفاروق (25 نوفمبر 2009)

هل ماتت الفكرة... ارجع للتواريخ فاجدها كلها قديمة.....ارجو التواصل لان الموضوع هام وقوي


----------



## عمر الفاروق (12 أبريل 2010)

عمر الفاروق قال:


> هل ماتت الفكرة... ارجع للتواريخ فاجدها كلها قديمة.....ارجو التواصل لان الموضوع هام وقوي



تموت الاحلام اذا ما شاخت الهمم ..


----------



## طارق العدل (8 مايو 2010)

*co -ordination*

ارجو من اساتذتنا الاعزاء مديرى المشاريع الكبرى وادارة الشركات كيفيه عمل co-ordination جيد بين اطراف المشاريع ( الادارة - المكتب الفنى - الاستشارى - ادارة التنفيذ - المالك ) وماهى الطرق او البرامج المستخدمه فى ذالك العمل اذا كان المشروع او المشاريع ضخمه والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته XXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## hammam2003 (19 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور جزيل الشكر على المجهود الرائع وأرجو إرسال رقم جمعية المهندسين المصريين بالرياض لأني بحثت عن الموقع ولم يفتح ولكم جزيل الشكر إيميلي XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## الجنزوري محمد (19 سبتمبر 2010)

محمود حازم عياد قال:


> أخى 3zobe
> الموضوع مشروح فى بداية المشاركه أرجو أن تقوم بفتح الملفات المرفقه وأنت تقرأ المطلوب وبعدها أنا تحت أمرك فى أى سؤال إذا لم يكن الأمر واضح بعد ذلك أو لو كان واضح نتناقش فى أسلوب التنفيذ وما هى إقتراحاتك لعلنا نصل الى ما نريد فى أحسن صوره
> مع قبول تحياتى


 
شكرا مهندس محمود الملف جامد جدا ومحتاج مذاكرة الاول والأسعار دي بتاريخ كام؟؟


----------



## eehaboo (19 سبتمبر 2010)

سامحك الله او ليس لتكييف عندك دور في البناء؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## عمر الفاروق (21 سبتمبر 2010)

eehaboo قال:


> سامحك الله او ليس لتكييف عندك دور في البناء؟؟؟؟؟


 
الموسوعة غير مكتملة و مفتوحة للمساهمة في اكمالها من الأعضاء .
في انتظار مشاركتكم ولكم الشكر.


----------



## محمدالتقازى (29 سبتمبر 2010)

الف مليوووووووووووووون شكر وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## akram621 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا لك ودائما بالتوفيق ,,, جعل الله أعمالك بميزان حسناتك


----------



## eslam_elwear (18 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيراا وجعلكم من القبولين فى الدنيا والاخرة


----------



## elhalalsab (18 ديسمبر 2010)

ارجو من اصحاب الخبرة المشاركة لتعم الفائدة 

والشكر موصول لكل من يشارك ويساهم في الموضوع .....


----------



## odwan (20 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------

